# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Be aware of people sending you .exe files / Skype: spankytanky

## Pr3cious

Scammer

Ownedcore Name: N/A
Skype Name: spankytanky
Paypal Name: N/A
Other payment method: N/A
Ownedcore scam link: N/A

Other sites scam link: N/A

Did you use a middleman?: N/A

Explain what happened:

Just had a guy who wanted to buy something from me, claimed that he sent the money but he didn't. Tried to send me a "screenshoot" in .exe files.

Proof:

----------


## Watcher

*Here some info about him:

Ownedcore account: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/memb...joseph529.html
Email: [email protected]
Firstname: J
Lastname: Schwartz
Email: jojomans
Domain: msn.com
Ip Address: 24.119.5.183 - 24.116.206.109
Num: 3303
Predir:
Streetname: Cuntry club
Streettype: rd
Address: 3303 cuntry club rd
City: Duncan
State: OK
Zip: 73533
Phone: 580-606-8763*

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*sending .exe file is really an old old way!*

----------


## lordangelo1019

> *Here some info about him:
> 
> Ownedcore account: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/memb...joseph529.html
> Email: [email protected]
> Firstname: J
> Lastname: Schwartz
> Email: jojomans
> Domain: msn.com
> Ip Address: 24.119.5.183 - 24.116.206.109
> ...


wow.. im still amazed as how u can do this lmao.. great job watcher

----------


## steven996

This guy contacted me in game today. Said he was interested in an X-51 XTREME I had and wanted to help me dupe it. Said that for every 25 I duped he would get 5. He said he would send me a .exe file to use to dupe it. I was skeptical obviously and looked into him. Found this. I called his bluff and he started trying to make up an excuse. Obvious scammer.

----------


## lordnaomasax

Just got scammed by him!!!! HE stole my Spectral TIger. Except he sent a picture so IDK how it was an .exe and instead of paying 600k for it he somehow made me accept trade just like all the others talking about him.

----------


## lordnaomasax

Also Apparently he has stolen HUNDREDS of dollars in scams he also SCAMS and STEALS peoples money on craigslist and other venues. This guy is one of the shadiest people I have ever met and all around bad person.

----------


## Pr3cious

> Just got scammed by him!!!! HE stole my Spectral TIger. Except he sent a picture so IDK how it was an .exe and instead of paying 600k for it he somehow made me accept trade just like all the others talking about him.





> Also Apparently he has stolen HUNDREDS of dollars in scams he also SCAMS and STEALS peoples money on craigslist and other venues. This guy is one of the shadiest people I have ever met and all around bad person.


Please post some screenshoot proof of his Skype conversation and so on. Watcher will help us hunt him down.

----------


## lordnaomasax

The Watcher, can you PM please your inbox is full thanks.

----------


## lordnaomasax

Wanted to let everyone know I was able to get my Swift Spectral Tiger back thanks to precious posting about this scammer and The Watcher hunting him down. Blizz told me after I called them like 5 times cant do anything! Thanks!!

----------


## Fiftysevenx

Beware I was just recently scammed by him, he also uses the email address [email protected] on PayPal and the name he uses for that account is Jen Rend. He used PayPal to scam me while using the Skype name carrys.foryou with the email address [email protected] tied to that. I can post screen shots if needed to prove, he tried to say he refunded me with a fake screen shot and got a second payment from me also. I should've been smarter but I guess it's my own fault for thinking people could be decent. I wish I googled him and saw this first, after I messaged him about how I found this information about him he tried to say he's trying to change his ways. I guess he was somewhat telling the truth since he now also uses PayPal to scam people, and PayPal seems to let it happen because they gave him the money even after i disputed it and he didn't even have to respond to my dispute. Just a heads up.

----------


## Fiftysevenx

This is pretty much all I have of our conversation, my skype didnt save all of it, if I can find his screenshot he sent me I will post that also.

----------


## Cromagi3

Super super long bump, but heres the same guy: dont **** with me - Album on Imgur

This is basically the text after the screenshots:

Unfortunately, C option isn't available because last time you went with: http://i61.tinypic.com/anhs7q.jpg
[7:24:51 PM] James G: So you keep doing it.
[7:24:53 PM] James G: You're ****ing pathetic.
[7:24:58 PM] James G: Enjoy the gangbangs mate.
[7:24:58 PM] Carrys: thanks.
[7:25:01 PM] Carrys: You do that
[7:25:06 PM] Carrys: I'll just press charges xD
[7:25:10 PM] Carrys: Not to much of a problem
[7:25:13 PM] Carrys: That's your IP and i know it is.
[7:25:13 PM] James G: You can get sued for stealing money online bud.
[7:25:16 PM] James G: If you say so.
[7:25:19 PM] James G: Again, stop messaging me.
[7:25:21 PM] Carrys: I haven't stolen anything from you.
[7:25:21 PM] James G: Enjoy the gangbangs.
[7:25:30 PM] Carrys: Do one thing and see how fast cops show up at your house
[7:25:31 PM] Carrys: xD
[7:25:35 PM] James G: Yep
[7:25:37 PM] Carrys: Cause you're basically impersonating me.
[7:25:38 PM] James G: You don't scare me bud
[7:25:41 PM] James G: Like I said
[7:25:41 PM] Carrys: Never said I did
[7:25:43 PM] Carrys: Goodluck
[7:25:44 PM] Carrys:  :Smile: 
[7:25:49 PM] Carrys: blocked
[7:25:53 PM] James G: Hosting gangbangs @ Streetname: Cuntry club
Streettype: rd
Address: 3303 cuntry club rd
City: Duncan
State: OK
Zip: 73533
[7:25:57 PM] James G: Enjoooooy  :Smile: 


His new paypal email (Which I've personally emailed paypal and informed them of all the emails listed here, and the one he used against me as false) is this:

[email protected]

----------


## Dartexx

just a heads up - this guy is still operating, his skype name is *awpgodx1* (one of many, probably) and he got lots of gold on frostmourne alliance US. please beware. he is using this skrill account - same as reported above - [email protected]

----------

